# Frozen Strawberries



## benJAMMIN (Oct 23, 2008)

A while ago, I came into a 1 qt - 1 1/2 qt plastic tub of frozen strawberries. My problem is that, since I live alone, if I defrost it, there is no way that I could consume the entire tub. However, I just don't see any way to get at them piecemeal. Any suggestions?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

Are they frozen in juice/syrup? Are they whole and you want to keep them that way for use?

The first thing that comes to my mind is use an electric knife (at the very least, a serrated one) and slice off into usable slabs that you can thaw individually. The frozen mass should slide out of a plastic tub fairly easily for cutting.


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

*How to freeze strawberries*

I saw this show on Food Network how to freeze strawberries so when you defrost them they are like fresh not mushy. Thought I wold try this next year. It is using dry ice. Here is the recipe:
Frozen Strawberries
Recipe courtesy Alton Brown

Ingredients
1 quart strawberries, de-stemmed
1 (3 pound) block dry ice

Directions
Wash strawberries and place in a paper towel-lined
colander. Cover with another paper towel and place in the refrigerator for 4
hours.

Break your dry ice into small pieces, and toss with berries in a large bowl. Place
into a container and cover with a towel. Place this in a cooler for 25 to 30
minutes. Remove berries and put into sealable bags and store in the freezer


----------

